# Kayak for 13 year old



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking to purchase a Kayak for a 13 year old

looking for suggestions for make, model and length

also any accessories you suggest as wekk

thanks


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

kingfisher by mainstream and the "speck" by ocean kayak are two worth looking at.

if not already installed, rod holders can really come in handy, and some sort of crate for tankwell storage.

part of the fun of owning a fishing kayak is outfitting it to YOUR needs !


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

any suggestions where to prchase in the local market and a ball park price


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a 10 foot Pelican sit inside. I can get pictures of it tomorrow if you are interested. $275


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Academy Sports has one in their weekly ad

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=catalog&target=weeklyad&pgNum=7


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Cajun, good store. Never stopped to think about the online flyer. Thanks for the bookmark. 



Looks like a pretty good deal on a starter yak.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I am guessing you would rather have a sit-on-top for your 13 yo. Much safer IMO than a sit-in model. You can go to Pensacola Kayak & Sail and check out the 10 and 12 foot models - anything bigger may be too much boat. harder to handle, heavier to toteand the bigger boats are designed to carry heavier loads - a child may sit real high out of the water on a longer, bigger kayak. Take a look at the Tarpon 100 or 120 or the Ocean Kayak Caper, Scrambler. The Mainstream Kingfish mayalso work well - it is usually available at around $400-ish at Academy.Buy a decent seat and paddle - otherwise, the experience will not be as fun. Expect to pay $75-$100 for a good seat and $75 for a good paddle. Carlisle makes a nice light paddle with yellow or orange blades for $75 at Academy.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Academy has the Ocean Kayak Speck Edition on sale for $299.00.... I have one and it is a good Kayak. You will have to buy a OK seat from Academy for $60-$70.00. And you can rig it up anyway you would like.

Chris


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Trying to find a Ocean Kayak Speck, model? Academy is out of them, and won't get anymore. They are on clearance. If you want to get rid of one, let me know.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Angel Fish (Jan 7, 2008)

Just posted a 2 seater Mainstream Tango for sale. My 10 yr old used it a few times. It's light and easy to carry.


----------

